

Revealed: US spy operation that manipulates social media (2011) - rmulley12
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2011/mar/17/us-spy-operation-social-networks

======
bediger4000
This dates to 2011. Interesting back in the day, but now, I have to ask when
they're going to open source it? Persona management freeware could really
attract a vibrant community of user.

